
Did Adobe just patent responsive design? - heyiamlukas
https://patents.google.com/patent/US9548042B2
======
martijndeh
It looks like this is part of Adobe Edge Reflow according to one of the listed
inventors [1][2].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/aaronshekey/status/836339429665083392](https://twitter.com/aaronshekey/status/836339429665083392)
[2]
[https://www.aaronshekey.com/work/adobe/](https://www.aaronshekey.com/work/adobe/)

------
Kenji
That is absolutely horrifying. Did they? Responsive design is much older than
2012... Why wasn't this rejected on the grounds of prior art?

